# New pic of my B14



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Taken at the ImportMix.com Live car show on 8/16/03









thanks to Josh from Mospeed for the pic

Took home the trophy for Best Nissan/Infiniti 

More event pics can be seen at www.nwnismo.com in the Event Section.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy shit, your car is clean as hell. what are those orange pieces in the bottom corners of your bumper, amber foglights maybe? mad props to you though, thats the best B14 i've seen, probably ever


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,

Those are custom turn signals, in carbon-fiber housings. Made by our very own ScorchN200Sx.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hmm, they look pretty cool, how much do they go for?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
Contact ScorchN200SX via PM. He would know the $$


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn ...

looking good..



nuff said


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

bad ass!

Ben


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks really good.... Nice car...
Where did u get the brows...?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone. 

The brows are from www.Vision2C.com
The original mold was made by ScorchN200Sx.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 ...you are in to car shows right?
I have a question for you?
I was competing yesterday in a car show my category was nissan mild and I won second place.....but in my same category we got some maximas..... here is my question.... how you know a car is mild or wild? 
TIA

First place .... is this car mild or wild?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i dunno about shows but that Max looks a bit wild to me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It really depends on the show, the judges (how they class you), and what turn out at the show is.
This year, my car has been placed in Street, Mild, and Wild classes. 
Some shows consider any cut metal, body molding or conversions as wild. Other shows will allow minor body work (like my shaved antenna and molded rear valance) into the mild class. 
Like I said, it really varies.
If you are ever put into a class that you think you should not be in, you should talk to the event organizer and the judges. Be cival and explain to them why you should be in another class. They will either change your classing, or they will explain to you why they put you in the class you are in.

I would really need a bunch more pics of that Maxima before I could decide if it is mild or wild IMO.
Depending on the other Nissans at the show, I could go either way on it......


----------

